# Deep sea bowfishing



## Cupid21

Has anyone ever thought about bowfishing in the sea.I would like to try this one day when i am able to get a fishingbow set up.i thought it could prove to be interesting.


----------



## Gerhard

Cupid21 said:


> Has anyone ever thought about bowfishing in the sea.I would like to try this one day when i am able to get a fishingbow set up.i thought it could prove to be interesting.


Boet,

Go and search spearfishing. Then you would really be hunting in the deep sea.

I really dont know how you are going to get close enough for a shot and I bet you will only get your gear wet once in the sea and then have to buy new gear.

But if you try good luck and keep us updated:wink:


----------



## ASG

Cupid,

It has been done with some success and guys have even arrowed sailfish and marlin. I agree with Gerhard though, Go Spearfishing!:darkbeer:


----------



## Cupid21

it was just a thought that ran through my mind.in dorado reason they come right up to hide in the shade of the boat thats why i was interested.thanks guys


----------



## Balky

Leave the bow, visit Rob Allen in Gale street (031-3012242) speak to Jeremy or Rob. Start with a 1.3 railgun and you'll have the best off season fun in the world.


check out http://www.spearfishingsa.co.za

This is the only sport that is as much fun as BH


----------



## INGOZI

Spearfishing is unbelievable fun! But deep sea bowfishing has been done, you just need the right "big game" rig and you can go "impale a scale"!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Also check out Rabitech spearguns. To me they are much better than the RA guns.

For me spearfishing is even more extreme than bowhunting because you ARE WAY OUT OF YOUR ELEMENT.


----------



## MizellsMonsters

I am a deep sea bowfishing guide in Alabama and we do pretty good. We shoot many different types of sharks and just about every other legal deep sea fish that might come up to the top. We also do regular fishing and spear fishing as well but I like the bowfishing the best.251-504-4709 www.MizellsMonsters.com


----------

